# Onefinity CNC & X Carve Pro



## gad5264

Has anyone purchased a Onefinity CNC or considering purchasing one?

Also, did any of you see the introduction of the new X Carve Pro yesterday? It has quite the price tag on it.


----------



## mrmrezg

I just ordered a onefinity, there are other reason that I didn't get an xcarve but, the price is a factor.

I was considering either the avidcnc or the onefinity.


----------



## Ir0nRaven

I ordered one yesterday, won't expect it to ship until May. I will report back when I get it. In the meantime, I plan to build a table for it and wire its own circuit.


----------

